# Harley biker



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

A Harley biker is riding by the zoo in Taronga Park , Sydney , when he sees a little girl leaning into the lions' cage. 

Suddenly, the lion grabs her by the cuff of her jacket and tries to pull her inside, under the eyes of her screaming parents. 

The biker jumps off his Harley, runs to the cage and hits the lion square on the nose with a powerful punch.

Whimpering from the pain, the lion jumps back, letting go of the girl, and the biker brings her to her terrified parents 
who thank him endlessly. 

A reporter has watched the whole event. The reporter, addressing the Harley rider, says: 'Sir, this was the most gallant and brave thing I've seen a man do in my whole life.' 

The Harley rider replies: 'Why, it was nothing, really; the lion was behind bars. I just saw this little kid in danger and acted as I felt right..' 

The reporter says, 'Well, I'll make sure this won't go unnoticed. I'm a journalist, and tomorrow's paper will have this story on the front page.. So, what do you do for a living and what political affiliation do you have?' 

The biker replies: 'I'm an SAS soldier just returned from Afghanistan and a Liberal party supporter.' 

The journalist leaves.

The following morning the biker buys the paper to see news of his actions, and reads, on the front page:


SAS SOLDIER ASSAULTS AFRICAN IMMIGRANT AND STEALS HIS LUNCH


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

MUST be the Daily Mail the journalist works for then. From personal experience, I can vouch for their total inability to get a story right, or put their own slant on it.

Colin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

SO you have said on numerous occasions quite bitter aren't you :roll: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> SO you have said on numerous occasions quite bitter aren't you :roll:
> 
> tony


There is nobody to blame but yourself Tony. You had a simple choice and you chose option 2.

ie:

Option 1 - a full bottle in front of me.

Option 2 - a full frontal Lobotomy.

:lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Option 2 followed by being an avid Gruniad reader...............don't think so :roll:


----------

